# Erase Trump = Erase YOU! #223



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cancel Culture is now trying erase anything and everything that has to do with a duly elected President. That means they are trying to erase YOU too. If that doesn't anger you then you are in for a world of hurt in the near future. Don't let normalcy bias fool you because by the time you realize it it will be too late. The time to fight draws near. The sleeping dragon in starting to wake. We don't know about you but we're not gonna take it.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-13T22_30_51-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’m thinking Sas is seething. He didn’t have his usual radio voice flow.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking Sas is seething. He didn't have his usual radio voice flow.


It's probably just fleas. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Great podcast y'all


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ridin with biden said:


> Great podcast y'all


We appreciate it. I thought Sas did a great job. Weren't no slowing him down!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@KUSA - Did you enjoy the show? Was I right or was Sasquatch?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.dailywire.com/news/cnn-...d-for-trump-sided-with-the-klan-nazis-rioters

Prime example of what we were saying. Don Lemon likens Trump supporters to Klansmen and Nazis. Trump isn't the only target. YOU are, too.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> https://www.dailywire.com/news/cnn-...d-for-trump-sided-with-the-klan-nazis-rioters
> 
> Prime example of what we were saying. Don Lemon likens Trump supporters to Klansmen and Nazis. Trump isn't the only target. YOU are, too.


Yes, I know. I have known that for a long time, it is a tried and true means of defamation. Communists use it all the time.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> @KUSA - Did you enjoy the show? Was I right or was Sasquatch?


I'm going to watch it this evening. I'll let you know.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Great show guys


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Great show guys


Thank you!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You guys have a podcast? Who knew?....LOL

Getting ready to listen.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Defamation and dehumanization always precedes extermination. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Can't say they weren't warned.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Can't say they weren't warned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that made me LOL!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> @KUSA - Did you enjoy the show? Was I right or was Sasquatch?


Sasquatch was right.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Sasquatch was right.


In your FACE @Denton!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

That was a good podcast fellows. The chair is against the wall.

Update: John has a long mustache


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Sasquatch was right.


Ok, I'll gracefully admit defeat. Still, what is "Coosa?"


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> Ok, I'll gracefully admit defeat. Still, what is "Coosa?"


Kusa is grass. And like grass, you can step on and destroy my blades, but they will grow right back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Kusa is grass. And like grass, you can step on and destroy my blades, but they will grow right back.


Ah, OK. We have a Coosa river and a Coosa county.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy is now a new listener!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy is now a new listener!


Yea!

Crap. @Sasquatch, don't let me cuss, anymore.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Sasquatch Your best comments so far.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

listened to #223 good show, liked it very much.
still hoping for a miracle, but I enjoyed the show.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show fellers. I gave it a listen while driving home last night.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd like to point out that they aren't guying to erase Trump. I have no doubt that they are going to try to imprison him or kill him, but they are NOT going to erase the movement he led.
Sure, he wasn't perfect, and he was a lot of talk in many instances, but what he said was how many of us think and feel. We're not going to back down because the Libs are drunk with power and the tech giants are trying to muffle us. Resistance strengthens the muscles.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yea!
> 
> Crap. @Sasquatch, don't let me cuss, anymore.


Living with Mr. @Slippy I'm sure Mrs. Slippy has quite the vocabulary of cuss words.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Living with Mr. @Slippy I'm sure Mrs. Slippy has quite the vocabulary of cuss words.


True dat!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Living with Mr. @Slippy I'm sure Mrs. Slippy has quite the vocabulary of cuss words.


I don't call it cussing. I prefer to call it "colorful vocabulary".


----------

